# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  عشبة نسائية تكلم عنهاد.جابر القحطاني الاصليه ترجعك بكر في 20يوم فقط

## nessren200

1-اسم البضاعه

عشبــــة عباااء السيدة ترجعك بنت بكـــر واتكلم عنها القحطاني



2-صورة البضاعه







3-حجم وكمية البضاعه

ربع كيلو تكفي لمدة الاستخدام المفروضه20 يوم وبيفيض منها

4-وصف البضاعه







اعشاب طبيعية100%
عزيزاتي قاال الدكتور جابر القحطاني عن عشبة اسمها((( عباءة السيده)))
وهو قال انها تضيق وترجعك
بكر في 20 يوم فقط ,,,,, وانا راح اضيف لكم معلومة مهمة انها تشد الجسم
وماتستخدم اكثر من 20 يوم نهائيا لازم تحسبي وتعدي الأيام تستعمل عشب عباءة السيده لشد الجسم وشد الرحم وتعمل على شد وتضييق المهبل في مده بسيطه وهي عشرون يوم فقط ..
طبعا مو ترجع غشاء البكارة ؟؟؟
لا هي تضيق المهبل و تردك مثل اول ايام زواجك .....







[


وتجارب عنها







> اقتباس 
> 
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم بنات انا من السعوديه وشريت الاعشاب صج تضيق وحلوه مره بس ماتزيد عن 20 يوم لازادت تضر ولاتستخدم وقت الدوره ابدا وتكلم عنها الدكتور القحطاني يقول ترجع المتزوجه بنت وعن تجربه والله روعه لما استخدمتها مره لما كان زوجي قاطني عند اهلي شهر ورجعت له قالي انتي شمسويه اكيد عمليه شد تصدقون انهبل وانصح كل متزوجه فيها وطريقتها تخذين شوي منها وتحطينا بكوب وتصبين عليها المويه المغليه وتترك عشر دقايق وتشرب لازم مرتين بليوم وطعمها مره حلو زي النعناع..


 


> اقتباس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> يا قلبي انا جربته كغسوووول و يجنن .. انا استخدمته بنفسي
> واختي توها والده استخدمته ...لانها دشت العشرين الثانيه من النفاس
> و اختي الثانيه الكبيره تستخدمه ... ورفيجتي المتزوجاات استخدمووووه
> والكل قال يجنن .. وهو عشبه مطحونه معاه اشياء ثانيه
> ...


 


> اقتباس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وانا استخدمتها ونحفت عليها بس الحامل ما تستخمها وانا كنت احطها في برادي صغير واصب عليها موه يعني على قدي واخليها شوي يعني 10 دقايق واشربها بس مالاحظت لها اثار جانبيه الا ان الدوره راح تنتظم وهذي ما اعتبرها اثر جانبي بس ما تكثرون منها يهني زي ما قال الدكتور بس 20 يوم..


 


> اقتباس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> مثل ماوعدت انـي راح اجرب عشبة عباءة السيده وراح اكتـب تجربتـي بعد مااخلـص منها
> ومابـي منكم الا الدعاء لي بان الله يسخـر لي زوجـي ويهديـه قولوا اميييين
> اول شي انا قريت عن العشبه وايد انها توخر الهوا اللي بالرحم وهذا اهم شي عندي
> ...










طريقة الاستخدام
ملعقة اكل من العشبة تضعيها في كوب ماء وتضيفي عليها ماء حار جدا مغلي وتترك 10 دقائق
وصفيها واشربيها انا تركتها ربع ساعة ,,,, مرتين في اليوم الصباح والمساء لمدة 20 يوم ضروري
اليوم اول يوم لي وان شاء الله تكون النتائج 100% وطعمها عادى مثل النعناع
ما يفرق قبل الاكل او بعد الأكل المهم مرتين صباحا ومساء لمة 20 يوم وانا سألت واتاكدة من كذا خبير
أعشاب واكدوا علية ملعقة اكل بس مو مليانه مرره
العشبه لونها بني فاتح جدا وهشه وتطاير لو نفختيها وتذوب في الماء الحار تصير مثل الحثلة في قاع
الكوب وطعمها جدا مقبول يشبة النعناع ...
والحمد لله قدرت اوفر العشبة

والي تريد منها بوفرلك كيس عبارة عن ربع كيلو بيكفيكي ال20 يوم وزيادة[



5-طريقة الدفع و الاستلام:

الاستلام عن طريق الشحن بالبريد السريع الدولى 
وبتستلمى فى خلال 4 ايام الى 7 ايام من استلام ثمن الطلبيه

الدفع مقدما من خلال خدمة الويسترون يونيون
ويوجد فرع له داخل الانصاري للصرافه



6-سعر البضاعة
150درهم


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]






/SIZE][/QUOTE]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

بالتوفيق

----------


## وردة توتي

بالتوفيق

----------


## دهن_العود

موووووووووووفقه

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## nessren200

:12 (63):

----------


## nessren200

:12 (35):

----------


## فن القفطان

موفقة

----------


## nessren200

تسلمون جميعا

----------


## nessren200

22222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## أم شيخوو123

دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## nessren200

2222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

55555555555555

----------


## nessren200

:12 (97):

----------


## nessren200

2222222222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

:12 (60):  :12 (17):

----------


## nessren200

:12 (1):  :12 (1):

----------


## nessren200

:12 (43):  :12 (43):

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله

----------


## nessren200

:12 (4):

----------


## nessren200

2222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

2222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

55555555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك

----------


## nessren200

4444444444444444

----------


## nessren200

ظكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك

----------


## nessren200

33333333333333333333

----------


## nessren200

ططططططططططططططططططططط

----------


## nessren200

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## nessren200

رؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ

----------


## nessren200

222222222222222

----------


## شيخه29

ربي يرزقج من حيث لاتحتسبي

----------


## raame2012

هلا أختي متي استخدمها. في الأيام العاديه ولا أيام الدوره

----------


## nessren200

هلا اختي العشبة بتستخدميها في الايام العادية وما تستخدميها اثناء الدورة الشهرية

شرفتي اختي وانا بخدمتك

----------


## nessren200

22222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

2222222222222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

2222222222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## nessren200

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنبا عظيم

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

وةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## nessren200

دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

إفتراضي

دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ى ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

222222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

m,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىتتتت

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

444444444444444444

----------


## nessren200

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والكسل والبخل وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال.
اللهم ارزقني رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .
اللهم صب علينا الخير صبا صبا ولا تجعل عيشنا كدا كدا
اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله وان كان في بطن الارض فاخرجه وان كان بعيدا فقربه وان كان عسيرا فيسره وان كان قليلا فاكثره وبارك فيه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

5555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

5555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

وزززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انك عفوا تحب العفو فاعفو عنا

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووووفقج

----------


## nessren200

تسلمين الغالية واياكي يارب

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

5555555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nice_rose

حبوبه صندوق بريدك ممتلئ وحابه التواصل معك ممكن البن كود على الاقل

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

||||||||||||||||||||||||

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

((فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا)

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم،

لا إله إلا الله ربّ العرش العظيم،

لا إله إلا الله ربّ السَّماوات، ورب العرش الكريم
[/quote]

----------


## nessren200

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...842&highlight=

----------


## nessren200

nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقي

----------


## nessren200

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## nessren200

8888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقي

----------


## nessren200

55555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

......................

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

11111111111111111111

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## nessren200

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة

وأسألك الشكر على العافية
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## nessren200

...........................

----------


## nessren200

........................

----------


## nessren200

.........................

----------


## nessren200

...............................

----------


## nessren200

................................

----------


## nessren200

...............................

----------


## nessren200

.........................................

----------


## nessren200

.........................

----------


## nessren200

................................................

----------


## nessren200

..........................

----------


## nessren200

...............................

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

اللهم انت ربي خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ماستطعت اعوذبك من شر ما صنعت وابوء لك بنعمتك على وابوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت

----------


## nessren200

.333333333333333333

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

................

----------


## nessren200

.......................

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

..........................

----------


## nessren200

.;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## nessren200

000000000000

----------


## nessren200

.........................

----------


## nessren200

111111111111111111

----------


## nessren200

23333333332

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ىتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

22222222222222

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
يارب..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
يارب أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
يارب إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيني و تمدني بالصحة و العافية ..
يارب
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
يارب..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
يارب أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
يارب إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيني و تمدني بالصحة و العافية ..
يارب
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
يارب..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
يارب أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
يارب إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيني و تمدني بالصحة و العافية ..
يارب
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
يارب..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
يارب أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
يارب إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيني و تمدني بالصحة و العافية ..
يارب
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## nessren200

.......................

----------


## nessren200

..............................

----------


## nessren200

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
يارب..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
يارب أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
يارب إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيني و تمدني بالصحة و العافية ..
يارب
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
يارب..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
يارب أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
يارب إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيني و تمدني بالصحة و العافية ..
يارب
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقم

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقم

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقم

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقم

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقم

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقم

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB

----------


## nessren200

.........................

----------


## nessren200

...........................

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقي

----------


## كلي امل ~

دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

أللهم انت ربى لا اله الا انت
خلقتنى وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ماستطعت
اعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ابؤ لك بنعمتك على وابؤ بذنبى
فاغفرلى فأنه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## nessren200

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## nessren200

333333333333333

----------


## nessren200

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

111111111111111111111

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

وتتذكر قوله تعالى :
( ومن يتقي الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب )
فتشعر براحة رهيبة لانك عرفت ان رزقك على مولاك وهو سيرزقك ولو فى جحر ورزقك يأتيك من حيث لا تعلم سبحان الله
لا ينسى عباده ..

----------


## nessren200

...................................

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

888888888888

----------


## nessren200

أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

555555555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

ggggggggggggggggggggg

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

""اللهم لا تشمت اعدائي بدائي واجعل القرآن العظيم دوائي وشفائي انت ثقتي ورجائي واجعل حسن ظني بك شفائي ، اللهم ثبت علي عقلي وديني ، وبك يا رب ثبت لي يقيني وارزقني رزقاً حلالاً يكفيني وابعد عني شر من يؤذيني ، ولا تحوجني لطبيب يداويني ، اللهم استرني على وجه الارض ، اللهم ارحمني في بطن الارض ، اللهم اغفرلي يوم العرض عليك ، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم طريقي والرحمن رف
يقي والرحيم يحرسني من كل شيء يلمسني ، اللهم اعوذ بك من شر النفاثات في العقد ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد ، اللهم اني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن امتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك ، عدل في قضاؤك اسالك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحداً من خلقك او استاثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي اللهم يا مسهل الشديد و ياملين الحديد و يامنجز الوعيد و يا من هو كل
يوم.
.. في امر جديد ، اخرجني من حلق الضيق الى اوسع الطريق بك ادفع ما لا اطيق ، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ، اسالك اللهم بقدرتك التي حفظت بها يونس في بطن الحوت ، ورحمتك التي شفيت بها ايوب بعد الابتلاء ان لاتبق لي هما ولاحزنا ولاضيقا ولاسقما الا فرجته ، وان اصبحت بحزن فامسيني بفرح و ان نمت على ضيق فايقظني على فرج ، وان كنت بحاجه فلا تكلني إلى سواك وان تحفظني لمن يحبني وتحفظ لي احبتي ، اللهم انك لا تحمل نفساً فوق طاقتها فلا تحملني من كرب الحياة مالا طاقة لي به وباعد بيني وبين مصائب الدنيا وتقلب حوادثها كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب ، اللهم بشرني بالخير كما بشرت يعقوب بيوسف وبشرني بالفرح كما بشرت زكريا بيحيى، اللهم بشر من أرسل لي هذا الدعاء ومن يرسله بحاجة تفرح قلبه وتدمع عيناه منها، اللهم آمين

----------


## nessren200

...................................

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب

يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب

يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

1111111111111111111111

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## just sweet

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

تسلمي يا قمر

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

1111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهم ارزقنى الرزق الحلال الطيب اللهم امين

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علي وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت}

----------


## nessren200

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## ام غايوتى

الصور ما تظهر

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةتةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

44444444444444444444444

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابة وسلم

----------


## WATMOR

1986

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 0000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

22222222222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لا

----------


## nessren200

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

.................................................

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىى

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالالا

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااا

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0111111111111111

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىى

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة

وأسألك الشكر على العافية
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## nessren200

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة

وأسألك الشكر على العافية
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

...................................

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـ

----------


## nessren200

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

20000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 000000000

----------


## nessren200

استغفر الله الله اكبر لا اله الا الله الحمد لله[/QUOTE]

----------


## nessren200

ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

.................................................. .................................................. ...........

----------


## nessren200

200000000000022222

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت، بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير، كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة، ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة، ورفع له ألف ألف درجة.

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

/////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## nessren200

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين

----------


## nessren200

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ز

----------


## nessren200

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووو

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## nessren200

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالالالالالالالالا

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## nessren200

................................

----------


## nessren200

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ة

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 00000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

33333333333333333333333333333333333333

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0111111111111111111111111112

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

1000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىى

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووو

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن نننننننننننننننننن

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

99999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووو

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

888888888888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

8888888888888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووو

----------


## nessren200

77777777777777777777777777777

----------


## nessren200

اللهم لا تشمت اعدائي بدائي واجعل القرآن العظيم دوائي وشفائي انت ثقتي ورجائي واجعل حسن ظني بك شفائي ، اللهم ثبت علي عقلي وديني ، وبك يا رب ثبت لي يقيني وارزقني رزقاً حلالاً يكفيني وابعد عني شر من يؤذيني ، ولا تحوجني لطبيب يداويني ، اللهم استرني على وجه الارض ، اللهم ارحمني في بطن الارض ، اللهم اغفرلي يوم العرض عليك ، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم طريقي والرحمن رفيقي والرحيم يحرسني من كل شيء يلمسني ، اللهم اعوذ بك من شر النفاثات في العقد ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد ، اللهم اني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن امتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك ، عدل في قضاؤك اسالك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحداً من خلقك او استاثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي اللهم يا مسهل الشديد و ياملين الحديد و يامنجز الوعيد و يا من هو كل يوم... في امر جديد ، اخرجني من حلق الضيق الى اوسع الطريق بك ادفع ما لا اطيق ، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ، اسالك اللهم بقدرتك التي حفظت بها يونس في بطن الحوت ، ورحمتك التي شفيت بها ايوب بعد الابتلاء ان لاتبق لي هما ولاحزنا ولاضيقا ولاسقما الا فرجته ، وان اصبحت بحزن فامسيني بفرح و ان نمت على ضيق فايقظني على فرج ، وان كنت بحاجه فلا تكلني إلى سواك وان تحفظني لمن يحبني وتحفظ لي احبتي ، اللهم انك لا تحمل نفساً فوق طاقتها فلا تحملني من كرب الحياة مالا طاقة لي به وباعد بيني وبين مصائب الدنيا وتقلب حوادثها كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب ، اللهم بشرني بالخير كما بشرت يعقوب بيوسف وبشرني بالفرح كما بشرت زكريا بيحيى، اللهم بشر من أرسل لي هذا الدعاء ومن يرسله بحاجة تفرح قلبه وتدمع عيناه منها، اللهم آمين

----------


## nessren200

99999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

9999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

6666666666666666666666666666

----------


## nessren200

.................................................. ..........

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

99999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ز

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىى

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو و

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## nessren200

88888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةة

----------


## nessren200

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم ممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## nessren200

99999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

9999999999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

9999999999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

9999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وو

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز زز

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

8888888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

افتراضي
( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ، اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا...

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

تسلمي يارب

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

.................................................

----------


## nessren200

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالالا

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

666666666666666666

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووو

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

8888888888888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

:31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## هواجس خير

ماشاء الله

----------


## nessren200

شرفتي الغالية والله

----------


## nessren200

=========================

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن نننننننننننننننننن

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُ

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُت

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُت

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُت

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

======================

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

----------------------------

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

-----------------------------------

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## nessren200

ربى قد عز على طلبى
وهو عليك هين 
اللهم استجب

----------


## nessren200

يااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------

